# Driver for Uber but considering ALSO driving for Lyft?



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sure this has been addressed, but I simply cannot find it.
I currently drive for Uber and I am considering driving for Lyft.

Questions:
1.) Does Lyft and Uber allow you to drive for the competition?
2.) If not, do I simply not tell either?
3.) Do Lyft drivers (in Oklahoma) have to put the pink mustache on their car?
4.) Any real concerns (other than those stated above) to consider when driving for both companies?

thank you!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed, but I simply cannot find it.
> I currently drive for Uber and I am considering driving for Lyft.
> 
> Questions:
> ...


Yes, you can drive for both. Just don't promote either
Yes. Shut up.
Pink 'stache is NOT required

Enjoy the tips. It's the only thing Lyft drivers have going for them.


----------



## moonwhistle (Oct 27, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Yes, you can drive for both. Just don't promote either
> Yes. Shut up.
> Pink 'stache is NOT required
> 
> Enjoy the tips. It's the only thing Lyft drivers have going for them.


They don't do the big mustache anymore.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I now drive for both. No issues. You can also use your single phone for both applications on either Apple or Android. I actually have 2 phones, only one of them is cell activated (my Lyft phone). My other phone is just a google number, and I used my cell phone data service (tethering) for Uber.

FYI - this worked well last night when Uber had problems for about 2 hours, and then Lyft had problems for about 1 hour - so I was able to keep driving for that entire time.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I just started driving for Uber tonight in parallel with Lyft. I'm running the apps on separate devices and it's a pretty easy learning curve to get used to accepting a ride with one and remembering to go "offline" or out of driver mode on the other. Other than that, it seems to be a very workable system and I'm hoping that I'll see less dead-time and empty miles.

It looks like you already got some good answers on your questions...so good luck to you and I hope the dual-endeavor pays off for ya.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! I'm at the point where I can download the Lyft app and then meet with a Lyft mentor. I liked that with Uber I never met with anyone. When I meet the Lyft mentor do I mention I currently drive for Uber or do I avoid that question? If they directly ask, should I tell them? Those who drive for both, what did you do?

My plan would be to use my personal cell phone (iPhone 6) for Lyft and keep using the iPhone 4s that Uber provided me for Uber calls (and still pay the $10/month).

Thoughts?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'm at the point where I can download the Lyft app and then meet with a Lyft mentor. I liked that with Uber I never met with anyone. When I meet the Lyft mentor do I mention I currently drive for Uber or do I avoid that question? If they directly ask, should I tell them? Those who drive for both, what did you do?
> 
> My plan would be to use my personal cell phone (iPhone 6) for Lyft and keep using the iPhone 4s that Uber provided me for Uber calls (and still pay the $10/month).
> 
> Thoughts?


It doesn't matter. Mentors are not "company" men/women, they probably drive for both too. I'm a mentor and I drive for both. I even encourage it in other trying to fill in the gaps.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'm at the point where I can download the Lyft app


It's available in the Apple store and Play Store for Android. Lyft uses the same app that riders use, the driver function is baked in. Uber and Sidecar use separate apps for drivers. Uber's driver (Partner) app is available via a link here somewhere for Android since it's still in beta. Sidecar both driver and rider are available in both App market places.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It's available in the Apple store and Play Store for Android. Lyft uses the same app that riders use, the driver function is baked in. Uber and Sidecar use separate apps for drivers. Uber's driver (Partner) app is available via a link here somewhere for Android since it's still in beta. Sidecar both driver and rider are available in both App market places.


http://t.uber.com/byod2 is the Android app for Uber partners


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Good questions, I'm at the Mentor ride with Lyft U am not going to be vociferous with them about my 9 months of Uber but it will probably show. Thanks


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

If you have a Prius and do uber x, yes otherwise no, lyft will tie up the profitable hours for uber.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

forkedover said:


> If you have a Prius and do uber x, yes otherwise no, lyft will tie up the profitable hours for uber.


What do you mean by that? Lyft will tie up the profitable hours?


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

On Saturdays you'll be slammed with lyft but make less than if you had only done uber x.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

So Lyft pays less then Uber? I'm not following your wording here? I don't drive a Prius by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

forkedover said:


> On Saturdays you'll be slammed with lyft but make less than if you had only done uber x.


Depends on the market, I'd say. Yesterday...average Lyft fare was $31/ride. Average Uber fare was $15/ride. Now, I did twice the rides with Uber yesterday, so that's pretty much even in total fares.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Not just the market but where you go, if you in a trendy town and stay near the bars little money, but if you stay near the hotels and airports king dollar.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

OK, Thank You for explaining that!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> So Lyft pays less then Uber? I'm not following your wording here? I don't drive a Prius by the way.
> 
> Thanks.


I think what he/she is saying is that it's probably not worth it if you're currently driving for UberBlack/SUV/LX because Lyft would result in the lower fares and less money overall for more work. If you're already driving for UberX (forget the Prius...think not Black, LX or SUV worthy vehicle), then working for Lyft at the same time probably will work out for you.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Hotels yes but Airport is off limits. Thanks.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't think. Just do. 

I hardly drive lyft these days but getting that extra fare or two on slow nights doesn't hurt. 

And while there are things you technically shouldn't engage in between the 2 once you are able to read pax and hit it off, the sky is the limit. 

But you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Hotrls yes but Airport is off limits. Thanks.


What does that mean. I make my killing off airports. I just watch my airport's app and when I see plane's are arriving I know its pay day!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> What does that mean. I make my killing off airports. I just watch my airport's app and when I see plane's are arriving I know its pay day!


Some cities have the airports off limits due to legality. I've read on here that LAX has a blacked-out zone where riders can't request rides from.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Orlando, Florida you can drop off but you can't pick up or you might be picking up an undercover officer...


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Some cities have the airports off limits due to legality. I've read on here that LAX has a blacked-out zone where riders can't request rides from.


Ah, yeah I've heard about that. Not in OKC though. The Uber driver's are lined up just outside the passenger pickup area.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Wish it was like that here...


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I recently started driving Lyft more often. I only drive Lyft when there's no Uber surge because the tips will make the hourly pay higher. In Denver we have a fairly solid surge area, whereas Lyft's PrimeTime are small and isolated, and you can never verify if the ping is within the PrimeTime zone or not. So I only drive Lyft when there's no Uber surge. 

Also, as someone else said, once you read the pax, the sky is the limit. I've often found that Lyft users who have never used Uber will tip me pretty well when I hand them my Uber promo code.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

UPDATE: Signed up. But I received an email that said the background check could take A MONTH??? WTH?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Hopefully that's just a worst case. Mine took a week between my mentor session and them activating me as a driver (but it still felt like forever). Hopefully you'll be up in less than 2 weeks. Best of luck!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

From my brief experience with Lyft their reactions to emailed questions from the driver end are nearly non-existing.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Any current sign up bonuses to sign up with Lyft?


----------

